# Bow for sale- Two Rivers longbow



## maconducks (Apr 2, 2010)

50#@27" 58"  Great condition.  Diamondback snake skin covered limbs.
$150.00 obo


----------



## bownarrow (Apr 6, 2010)

MD, could you give me a call at 478-757-7600, pretty sure i want this bow and since i'm right here in Macon we can get this done pretty quick. Ask for Jonathan in archery


----------

